
Humble Book Bundle – Win at Work - moesart
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/win-at-work-books
======
moesart
Are any of these books any good? I need to improve my standing at work and
need some help.

Could anyone recommend any other books which are better.

~~~
guohuang
I would suggest a book called "The Manager's Path", it is a very popular book
suggested by the stack overflow community.

[https://toptalkedbooks.com/books/Ze2lQw/The-Managers-
Path-A-...](https://toptalkedbooks.com/books/Ze2lQw/The-Managers-Path-A-Guide-
for-Tech-Leaders-Navigating-Growth-and-Change)

~~~
moesart
Thanks. I will check it out. Published by O'Reilly so that's a plus.

